# Gruppo Izzo Pompei 1



## RoyH (Jun 29, 2014)

Evening folks (morning here in Sydney).

I picked up what could best be described as an as new condition, Pompei 1 on the weekend. Photos attached.

Would be keen to hear from fellow Pompei owners- are there any good videos out there showing their operation, or photos of the internals? Have googled of course and found a few Youtube vids, but nothing of much help.









A couple of photos I have attached show the internals- can anyone shed any light on what the green coil is- it seems to have insulation only at both ends. I think it might be a temperature sensor- one end goes into the heating element, the other into what looks like a relay. I'm thinking it is probably a safety cut-off to switch the heating element off if there is no water in the boiler?

Any tips, photos, videos on this superb machine, from fellow owners would be much appreciated. PS: I am yet to fire it up- plumber coming tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

That looks nice. those older Pompei's look a lot nicer than the newer plastic version. Nice Nino as well


----------



## Paolo5 (Sep 29, 2012)

What a great score! Congratulations!


----------

